

Facebook nearing statewise dominance of Twitter - jacobscott
http://jhscott.posterous.com/facebook-nearing-statewise-dominance-of-twitt

======
tvalladon
Some of use just don't want to use facebook. Personally I find it like
myspace, ugly and annoying.

